# FS: 3 Types of Severums!!!



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Got some Severums for sale. They are all eating like piggies and healthy as can be. Two of the Rotkiels have paired off. PM me for detail and check out the videos.

3" Green Severum x 2 $5 each or both for $7 PENDING
4" Rotkeil x 2 $25 each or $40 for both. 
4" - 5" Gold Severum x3 $15 each or all for $30 1 PENDING



 Click for video

PM for pickup info.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

free bump for great fish


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

brezilian said:


> free bump for great fish


Thanks! Sunday bump...


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great looking fish man, wish I still had my tanks setup. Hope you find a good home for it!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice tank, good looking ebjd, free bump...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Two new pics added. Bumpin.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Fatty Deal for a solid fish Bump was worth checking


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> nice tank, good looking ebjd, free bump...





Phillyb said:


> Fatty Deal for a solid fish Bump was worth checking


Thanks guys! Still available


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up for the EBJD


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

TGIF bump!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Back from Van Isld fishing trip bump!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Its a beaut. Bump it up.


----------



## fatpuffer (Apr 15, 2011)

i am very surprised this is still up! I bred ebjd and this one here is a nice looking one! no deformities that i can see. Gorgeous and free bump!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

fatpuffer said:


> i am very surprised this is still up! I bred ebjd and this one here is a nice looking one! no deformities that i can see. Gorgeous and free bump!


Thanks. I debated trying to breed them too but decided it was gonna be waaaaayyy to much work!


----------



## fatpuffer (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL. Yup it was. Took 2 years to get sellable ebjds.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

fatpuffer said:


> LOL. Yup it was. Took 2 years to get sellable ebjds.


Wow 2 years! Sucks that viable fry isn't produced by breeding two EBJDs... TTT


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bumpin it up again peeps!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. Added some sweet Severums!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw added severums and was worried the breeding pair were up for sale 

Bump for quality fish from a great guy!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

AWW said:


> I saw added severums and was worried the breeding pair were up for sale
> 
> Bump for quality fish from a great guy!


No way man! In fact my wife had a nice surprise while I was away fishing on Van Isld 2 weeks ago....  She did awesome in my place!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. I can meet people in Burnaby/New West area most weekends if you want more than $50 worth of fish. Will also lower pricing if multiple fish are taken!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bumpin!!!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

still have the ebjd and is the price firm ?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes still have him and not selling for any less. He's (or she) is awesome and worth the price. I'm not in a rush and to be honest may change my mind if nobody picks him up soon...


----------



## fatpuffer (Apr 15, 2011)

Keep 'em! Rare to see such nice ebjd with no obvious deformity!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

fatpuffer said:


> Keep 'em! Rare to see such nice ebjd with no obvious deformity!


Leaning towards it.... Gonna give it a couple more days though. These Sevrums do have to go! They are super healthy little pigs. Want to move some fish around so I can make a little trip to CAF....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Updated on group pricing for Sevrums! They are even bigger now. Bump!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Bump for a beautiful fish. Hoping the Cuban I just bought grows as healthy as this guy/gal looks.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump! Added another video for the Sevs. The Rotkeils are really starting to show their colors. These will be stunning adults people!!!



aquafunlover said:


> Bump for a beautiful fish. Hoping the Cuban I just bought grows as healthy as this guy/gal looks.


Thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump please...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

PM me your number I have a buddy looking for severums


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Brisch said:


> PM me your number I have a buddy looking for severums


PM sent. Daily bump...

Oh and looking this morning and I believe I have a pair of Rotkeils forming here. They are super colorful and showing breeding behaviour. Someone come buy them up before I go out and get another tank!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt.......


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Lazy Sunday bump.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

im kinda surprised you still have the ebjd, sure looks nice...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> im kinda surprised you still have the ebjd, sure looks nice...


Tell me about it! Just gonna keep him for now. Still selling the Sevs though.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt.......


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Free bump for being smart and keeping the ebjd, seems crazy to let one go that big already , i think you would regret it as soon as it was gone


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm interested in the green severums and would like to have a look at the others.

Pls. call 604 837 1064


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Busy couple days. 2 Greens and 1 Gold Severum are pending.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

All Severums are sold or pending! Will close if the last few are picked up...


----------

